# de fortune (habitation / bateau / ...)



## Marita79

Bonjour! comment traduire "habitation de fortune" en espagnol? c'est un texte qui parle de logement et la phrase est: "il devait en donner la moitié pour le paiement du loyer d'une habitation de fortune" 
merci!!


----------



## Askalem

Hola, no te lo puedo traducir pero es en el sentido de que la casa esta echa así, con cosas de reciclage, como lo podrias hacer en la calle.

Las casas de los "barrios de chabolas" son "habitations de fortune"

Espero ayudarte


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"De fortune" quiere decir improvisado.

Así que una chabola puede ser une habitation de fortune, pero una simple caja de cartón desgraciadamente también...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marita79

entonces podria decir asi: él da la mitad (de su salario) para pagar el alquiler de una vivienda improvisada ? 
esta bien dicho si digo "vivienda improvisada" o como se llaman este tipo de casas?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marita:

Creo que *cuchitril* iría bastante bien.

A ver qué proponen los demás.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marita79

buscando en el diccionario de la Real Academia, cuchitril es una vivienda no aseada. no tienes un sinonimo u otra manera de llamar a este tipo de viviendas? en Argentina llamamos a este tipo de viviendas "vivienda miserable o de villa miseria" pero en España no se como le llaman.


----------



## Marlluna

Yo diría, como Askalem, "para pagar el alquiler de una chabola"; si no, te quedan los despectivos: casucha, covacha...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marita:

Pues estamos de suerte, porque comprobando en el _Diccionario fraseológico documentado del español actual, _de Manuel Seco (Ed Aguilar), enconcontré:

De fortuna (raro): Improvisado . Uno de los ejemplo que ilustran la expresión está sacado del diario español ABC: _Han recibido cobijo en el Hotel Intercontinental, convertido en albergue de fortuna, porque no hay habitaciones para todos los desdichados de esta aventura incalificable._

Es raro, quizás, pero se dice. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Marita, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Para saber si _cuchitril/ casucha/ covacha_ a los que añado _de poca monta_ están apropiados o si al contrario el autor ha querido destacar la idea de _improvisación _habrá que ver si hay una descripción de la vivienda.

Para _de fortune_ en su sentido de _improvisto _se puede traducir por:
- _eventual / provisional / ocasional_.

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*.: je ne t'avais pas vue, Gévy


----------



## Marita79

gracias a todos por sus respuestas. me han sido de mucha ayuda.   lo voy a traducir como vivienda improvisada, porque si escribo "chabola" y hay gente de américa latina que lee el texto no van a entender de qué hablo, en cambio con "vivienda improvisada" todos los que hablen español, sean de donde sean , van a entendrelo.
merci beaucoup!


----------



## Zazi

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*

(por favor buscar primero en los hilos existentes)
​ 
¿Cómo traduciríais en castellano esta expresión? ¿Campamento de refugiados?
Creo que es algo más general: cualquier tipo de campamento que se monta para la gente que, por el motivo que sea, no tiene dónde vivir.
Ni siquiera sé si existe el mismo término en español. 

¿Podríais ayudarme? Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
campamento de fortuna


----------



## lonam

¿Alguien sabría cómo traducir "technique de fortune" en castellano?
El contexto es el sigiente:
"Dans une étude sur les *techniques de fortunes* dans le travail coutumier à propos de la fabrication d'une case ou d'un tambour, les notions géometriques qui semblent acquises sur le plan opérationnel (...)" 
(_l'enfant et son milieu en Afrique noire_)

¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## nmerydem

technique de fortunes = tecnicas caseras

es decir las tecnicas que usas cuando no tienes ningun herramientas para ayudarte


----------



## Paquita

Aquí otros dos hilos con la expresión "de fortune" en otros contextos:
camp de fortune

habitation de fortune


----------



## acimut

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, 

me uno a este hilo de hace tanto porque me aparece "les maisons luxueuses avaient depuis longtemps remplacé les *habitations de fortune* des premiers hippies".
Después de leer lo que se puso, creo que estoy más por *barraca* (en el Drae: *1.     * f. Caseta o albergue construido toscamente y con materiales ligeros.), que no es peyorativo como la chabola y es más usual que "de fortuna". De hecho en los campos de refugiados se suelen llamar barracones a este tipo de construcciones.

Se agradecen críticas, jeje.
Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Relee todo el hilo. _Barraca _solo es adaptado si se trata de chabolas... Los hippies no vivían en chabolas / barracas sino en furgonetas / caravanas.

La definición de _de fortune_ en el CNRTL:


> *β)* _Loc. adj._ (précédée d'un subst.) ♦ [Le subst. désigne un inanimé]  Improvisé, réalisé à la hâte et avec ce dont on dispose. _Installation, moyens, outil de fortune._


=> improvisadas me parece lo más idóneo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## miloune85

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola. Estoy traduciendo un guión cinematográfico y tengo la siguiente duda:

La petite jette un coup d'oeil sur une vieille couverture de magazine affichée au mur sur un cadre de fortune.
=
La pequeña echa un vistazo a una vieja portada de revista colgada en la pared sobre un marco improvisado.

Les parece una traducción correcta? Muchas gracias. 

*** una sola pregunta por hilo (norma 2)
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)

Merci


----------



## cachomero

A mí me parece correcto.
*** Limitarse a la pregunta del hilo (Norma 2)
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## utrerana

*Nueva pregunta*
 *hilos unidos*

 (por favor buscar primero en los hilos existentes)
​ Je suis en train de lire un texte où j`ai trouvé cette expression. Le contexte est le souvent:
Environs 15000 Roms vivent en France, où ils se bénéficient des règles de libre circulación de l`Union européenne, mais résident souvent dans des abris de fortune.

Je crois qu`il veux dire que une certaine quantité des Roms résident de forme improvisée, sans recours, sans révenus fixés,de tout ce que leur surgisse mais je ne suis pas sûre.
Pouvez-vous  me dire quelques synonimes ?
    Merci d`avance!
 ( pardon si j`ai des fautes)


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir, Utrerana,

"Des abris improvisés" serait un synonyme possible.

Salut!

Josiane


----------



## utrerana

Merci josiane, mais les autres que j`y ai mis peuvent  servir? Ils sont correctes??


----------



## Gévy

utrerana said:


> Merci josiane, mais les autres que j`y ai mis peuvent  servir? Ils sont correctes??


Hola utrerana:

Quels autres ? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aire_Azul

"sans recours, sans révenus fixés" ne conviennent pas ici, si c'est là ta question.

Bonsoir.


----------



## utrerana

Merci même si  on me semble bizarre qu`il n`existe que un seul synonime. Pouvez-vous me dire des autres s`il vous plaît??


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Utrerana:

Por favor, consulta el diccionario del CNRTL, en la partie synonymie. (norma 1)
http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## loloacasa

Bonjour / hola
Je cherche à traduire cette phrase en espagnol :"les trafiquants incitaient les pauvres gens à traverser le détroit dans des embarcations de fortune." 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une traduction pour "embarcations de fortune" ?
merci par avance.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
On utilise aussi "embarcación de fortuna":


> Los inmigrantes subsaharianos, todos ellos varones, fueron interceptados a bordo de una *embarcación de fortuna*, a unos 92 km al sur de esta isla situada frente a la costa atlántica de Marruecos.


----------



## loloacasa

Muchas gracias por haber contestado tan rápido Tina...


----------



## Li Baal

Hola, me gustaría saber cómo traducirían ustedes "Barque de fortune" en español. 

El contexto: alguien habla con un traficante de personas para que le ayude a llegar a otro país de manera ilegal. Este le propone ayudarle a cruzar el mar en un "barque de fortune". Mi proposición es un "cayuco".

Gracias de antemano.
L.B.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
¿Qué te parece "embarcación/barca improvisada"?


----------



## Li Baal

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola.
> ¿Qué te parece "embarcación/barca improvisada"?


Me parece genial, además guarda el sentido, más que cayuco.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Buenísimo. Y se me pasó: bienvenida al Foro!


----------



## Li Baal

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Buenísimo. Y se me pasó: bienvenida al Foro!


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aparte "embarcación/barca improvisada", otra posibilidad es "embarcación precaria" ya que son poco resistentes.
En España, hablamos de "patera" o "cayuco" aunque no siempre vengan en este tipo de barca.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muy bueno lo de "precaria". Suscribo.
En Argentina, "patera" y ""cayuco" son palabras que nadie comprendería. De hecho, yo ni las conocía. Las acabo de aprender con ustedes.


----------

